# CoDeSys, Zeit eines Timers durch Variable bestimmen.



## Junior (11 März 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte in CoDeSys, wie bei MicroWin, eine Zeit durch eine Variable bestimmen um sie durch äussere Einflüsse, zum Beispiel Analogwert oder Zähler zu verändern.
Der Wert des Timers ist aber ja keine Zahl, sondern ein Code. ( T#25ms )
Gibt es da einen Trick, oder muss ich da tatsächlich unterschiedliche Timer nehmen?

Viele Grüsse aus Korea.


----------



## cas (11 März 2012)

alles ganz einfach:

Bei festen Werten (Zeiten) einfach 2 Variablen anlegen 
z.B. DIM Zeit1:TIME:=t#100ms;  und DIM Zeit2:TIME:=t1s;  

oder aus einem anderen wert heraus: 
Dim Zeit:TIME;
DIM Integerwert: INT;

Intergerwert:=1000;  (*1000 entspricht 1 Sekunde*)

Zeit:=INT_to_TIME(Intergerwert);

MfG CAS


----------



## Junior (11 März 2012)

Hallo, 
da zeigt sich mal wieder, wenn man es weiss ist alles so einfach.
da es hier schon spät ist will ich es nicht mehr ausprobieren. Aber ich denke mal ich kriege das hin. 
DANKE


----------



## Simatiker (11 März 2012)

Hallo,
vielleicht noch als Anmerkung, der Datentype TIME ist ein ein UDINT (32bit Integer ohne Vorzeichen) dessen Wert einer Zeit in Millisekunden entspricht.


----------



## Junior (11 März 2012)

Na Du hälst dich ja nicht gerade an die Worte von Karl Kraus.

Gruß  Günter.


----------



## tommy76 (13 März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ein Anfänger in Codesys,kann mir einer erklären wie ich die Visu in das Hauptprogramm einbinde,überFUp mach ich irgendwas falsch?Danke !


----------



## Simatiker (13 März 2012)

Hallo,
mach doch beim nächsten mal ein neues Thema auf, damit erhöhst du die Chancen das Dir geholfen wird.
Nun zu Deiner Frage:
Die CoDeSys Visu musst Du nicht im Programm einbinden, es reicht wenn Du eine Variable aus deiner Applikation in der Visu verwendest. siehe Screenshot.
Für weitere Fragen bitte ein neues Thema erstellen!!!


----------

